# 510-T



## Wesley (4/11/14)

Hello Vendors,

I am looking for something similar to this to test my DIY flavours in - I don't want to have to buy a whole bunch of tanks to sample my flavours with and I'm not interested in coil-building etc.

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1325010

Basically I need just the bottom half of this cartomizer to drip juice into to test.


----------

